# Headboard Bike



## filmonger (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## bricycle (Mar 4, 2016)

that guy looks like my Uncle Ralph!


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 4, 2016)

I think riding it would make me sleepy!!!!


----------



## scrubbinrims (Mar 4, 2016)

That's my dream bicycle right there!
Chris


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Mar 22, 2016)

Don't mess with Texas!


----------



## cds2323 (Mar 22, 2016)

Another one.


----------



## filmonger (Mar 26, 2016)

Umm - white walls with your headboard - isn't that a bedroom fopaux?


----------



## Honestherman (Apr 24, 2016)

Has anyone seen one of these lately or made one ?


----------



## cds2323 (Apr 27, 2016)

A couple more pics of the big bed frame bike.

Getting on.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 27, 2016)

Now those are L O N G truss rods!!!!!!


----------



## cds2323 (May 13, 2016)

Yet, another one.


----------

